# Another winner from EHX - the Mod 11



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

All your modulation pedal needs served. Outstanding. This will free up a _lot _of space on your pedalboard. The instruction manual can be found here: https://www.ehx.com/assets/instructions/mod-11.pdf That's some *serious* power in a small package.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2019)

A buddy told me the other day if he had to use only 1 brand of pedals he could easily do it with EHX.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@mhammer you are right. That’s pretty amazing. I like mod effects a lot. The three tremolo/vibrato effects are fab. I wonder what it costs? Flipping between effects quickly seems to be a bit involved. If anyone gets one please comment.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweetwater is listing it for $151USD. So I imagine it would be something like $179-189 here. A bargain when you consider how many pedals it would replace.
If you go to the EHX site, there are additional soundclips illustrating some features. The clips are nothing special but the features they illustrate certainly are. You have to wonder if EHX will still be motivated to maintain some of their long-standing catalogue items like the Small Stone and Small Clone, and maybe even the Electric Mistress.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Glanced through the 16 page manual... 

Four knobs and a button. We are back to the rack-mount paradigm. Endless options, minimal controls.

Damn you Mike Mathews... keep it up!

It's amazing how many pedals EHX has in it's current lineup and how they keep forging ahead with new ideas. 

Creative and reasonably priced products, something for everyone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> If you go to the EHX site, there are additional soundclips illustrating some features. The clips are nothing special but the features they illustrate certainly are. You have to wonder if EHX will still be motivated to maintain some of their long-standing catalogue items like the Small Stone and Small Clone, and maybe even the Electric Mistress.


I think those are still analog pedals (you'd know better than me) and serve a certain market segment?

To me, the issue is live playing where you maybe need two of those effects, at once or in the same song. But for that price, I guess you could a couple on your board --- problem solved.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Your guess is correct for the first two, but I think the EM has gone digital. Be that as it may, the effects are _very_ good and actually offer more control and variety than the originals do, whether analog or digital. I'm as much of an analog booster as anyone, but I have to admit that the only thing digital doesn't currently do as well as analog (if not better) is distortion and fuzz. So the MOD11 is not biting off more than it can chew and swallow.

At the moment, it would seem to be the strongest competition for the Boss MD-200, which is listing for about $250-360, depending on retailer (although it will not be released before end of Sept.). I looked around for demos of the MD-200 but have been unable to find any. I gather they will show up closer to release date. In the absence of much information other than pictures, it would seem that the extra $100-200 will get you:
- stereo ins and outs (though how many gigging musicians use two amps is another thing)
- more sophisticated (and onboard) tap tempo
- storable presets
- expression-pedal control
- MIDI in and out, plus micro USB for firmware updates

The MD-200 has 12 "effects" compared to the Mod11's eleven, although with the multiple modes on the Mod 11 it's hard to know if the Boss unit actual does more audio tricks. The Mod 11 seems to have a broader range of effects, which include pitch-shifting and arpeggiation, in addition to harmonic tremolo and thru-zero flanging. As well, using the secondary controls, the Mod11 provides for control of 5 parameters for most effects, like the Boss unit.

If the stereo, presets, and tap tempo capabilities are important to you, then I guess the extra money is worth it. Once we get a chance to hear the sounds, we may decide that sonic qualities are also worth the money. But for the time being, I have to say this is very big bang for the buck.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I'm as much of an analog booster as anyone, but I have to admit that the only thing digital doesn't currently do as well as analog (if not better) is distortion and fuzz.


I wouldn't go quite that far in praise of digital. Particularily EHX digital. 

EHX excels at bringing new and innovative products to the masses. Products like POG, Freeze and '9 series' synth pedals are perfect examples. Kudos to EHX for their concepts, vision and drive to push the sonic envelope.

That said, it's undeniable that the Freeze / POG etc. produce ugly digital artifacts that sound cheap and unmusical.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

For me, without presets it loses much of it's appeal. Playing live and showing the audience the top of my head all night as I bend down and screw with the pedal sucks. Then there's the issue of getting it adjusted exactly like I tweaked it before. For me the demo didn't blow me away with the quality of tone. A little harsh here, brittle there... It may be the demo, or the pedal might be a jack of all modulations, master of none. Still for a couple hundred bucks it wouldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Unmusical: never heard that before. The late 1800’s had stuff being written that I would consider unmusical however it was sweeping the elite circles back then. 

Unmusical I would think is a harsh term for a tone that’s slightly off you’re preferred palate. Just a thought. Perhaps sub-par could be more accurate.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> At the moment, it would seem to be the strongest competition for the Boss MD-200, which is listing for about $250-360, depending on retailer (although it will not be released before end of Sept.). I looked around for demos of the MD-200 but have been unable to find any. I gather they will show up closer to release date. In the absence of much information other than pictures, it would seem that the extra $100-200 will get you:
> - stereo ins and outs (though how many gigging musicians use two amps is another thing)
> - more sophisticated (and onboard) tap tempo
> - storable presets
> ...


So, an M5 for about double the money, then.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> So, an M5 for about double the money, then.


More or less, but without the 100 additional effects. I'll note that the M5 has 20 programmable presets.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Unmusical I would think is a harsh term for a tone that’s slightly off you’re preferred palate.


I am referring specifically to the digital high frequency artifacts. They are harsh.

The Freeze is a perfect example, 

You would think EHX could easily tack a filter on to address this.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Now I understand. Totally apropos.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Great to have the variety of effects at the twist of dial, but... if you use modulation a lot, and require different forms of it, this would be a PIA to use live... I expect changing effect type would require tweaking of settings other than the effect dial.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope to get one of these when my CPP comes in and a local place starts stocking them. I'll let you know how hard or easy it is. Just know I'm not a guy who gigs, so I have no great need for storing presets or tap tempo.


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

Add MIDI in to this and it would be unbeatable. Maybe in a deluxe version down the line?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Unmusical: never heard that before. The late 1800’s had stuff being written that I would consider unmusical however it was sweeping the elite circles back then.
> 
> Unmusical I would think is a harsh term for a tone that’s slightly off you’re preferred palate. Just a thought. Perhaps sub-par could be more accurate.


When it comes to modulation, the form and feel of the sweep makes a big difference to users with respect to whether they perceive it as "musical" or not. Indeed, when it comes to FET-based phasers, one of the main reasons why it is important to match those FETs is to achieve a sweep that feels more "musical". The "musical" nature is a function of the "turnaround"; i.e., how the circuit behaves as it reaches the top and bottom of its sweep. The turnaround can be smooth or it can be glitchy/jumpy, with smoother turnaround being described by users as more musical. The FET-matching gets them paddling the boat in unison, which sounds smoother at the turnaround. Similarly, many would describe bias tremolo and harmonic tremolo as sounding more "musical" than standard optical tremolo.

Now, that's not what tonewoody was referring to, specifically, but it IS a comment/descriptor that crops up from time to time when folks talk about modulation effects.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I see it now as “.... something that could not come from an instrument. “ in my mind. 

For me the classical Modern sweep of the late 1800’s was unmusical. Lol. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

About musical. I have a 1978 EHX Deluxe Memory Man, and a Strymon Timeline. I had them both on my board and I matched them up really close. Except on the trails. As the MM trailed off the repeats sounded really sweet. They decayed into a beautiful harmonic echo blur. The TL's repeats would decay into a chorus of angry robots.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Another way to get bass on a guitar


----------

